# ***officiaial Military Napalm Thread***



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok the time has come to get this thing up and running.. We are to the point where it is now time for the CigarLive members to help out! Just to let y'all know THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST BOMB EVER DROPPED ON CIGARLIVE!!!!!! I know you may find that hard to believe but trust me its true. So if you want in send me a PM and I will tell you what needs to be done! And you will be added to the list of people helping us out on this. Here is the list so far!

THE LAST DAY TO GET IN ON THIS AND SEND US ANYTHING IS MONDAY JAN 28TH!!!!!!!

Sam Leccia & Oliva Cigars

pathman & Avalon Cigars

Bigfoot & CAO Cigars

Viper139 & Heartfelt Industires

Rowdymon

slkr4life

DanRichomd & Robusto's

tx_tuff

vegasgirl

chubzerous

SmokinJoe

Stogie

patefegreen

boomerd35

silentjon

mhlatke

koolhandk

marns45

thegradute

tobacmon

howland1998

CeeDee

Secret Donor

BeerAdvocate

smokinj

GoinFerSmoke


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Boom!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I must be a part of this historic event.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, can I play too? I'll be home soon.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

OH I CAN't WAIT FOR THIS ONE!!!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanx for organizing this TX!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

No problem its going to be fun!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> No problem its going to be fun!


Hellz yeah it is...

Really though, it already is!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

pm received and replied


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Bump...Taking it to the Top


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice bump there, Rowdymon!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

PM sent - how could I not be a part of history!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

hahaha... nice try, Milton... you're on the "innocent victim" list, you can't help bomb yourself!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

He found out LOL


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

daily bump


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> daily bump


what is that? im confused


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> what is that? im confused


Just "bumping" the thread to bring it back up to the top of the daily posts. In effort to get more respondents and so it doesn't get buried into oblivion.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Yup Rhonda...that would be it...

Come on folks, we need more volunteers for this one.

Every single thing you send in is being sent out...please contact tx_tuff via PM and get the ball rolling...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

There is still time to get in on the BIGGEST BOMB IN CIGAR LIVE HISTORY!!!!! Come on guys!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Mr T Says...



Who doesn't bring some cigars for the Military Napalm Thread...

*laugh*

Really though, if you are gonna be there for this event and are planning on giving cigars to the Military Napalm Campaign...bring them with you and I can take them off your hands there, saving you a little in shipping.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn Jeff, I almost fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

stlcards said:


> Damn Jeff, I almost fell out of my chair laughing.


It was that or...









My name is Inigo Montoya
You killed my father....
Give some cigars to the Military Napalm Campaign...

or prepare to die!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Count me in...time to give back what was given to me!! Thanks. PM sent.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright, another sucker! Um ... I mean another super swell participant! he he Really, you're gonna love being part of this Ted!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

The Dunking Donuts guy stopped by



He was a little bleary eyed at 3:30 am, but he did say...

"Time to make the Donuts

But if we don't get enough cigars for the Military Napalm Bomb, I ain't making a DAMNED Thing..."


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i wish i has the cigar arsenal or money to help out...sadly i can't.

this is a fantastic idea, and i give my respect to all those putting forth so much effort to returning some love to our troops!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

I understand alot of folks don't have alot of cigars to hand out, or even themoney to buy them...

However comma

Each soldier I"ve talked to said what they missed the most were letters from home.

So even if you can't send one or two cigars, please send some letters (and if we could get every member to send just one cigar, this bomb would be MASSIVE, how awesome would that be?). Talk to tx_tuff and get the information, send along some notes.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Don Corleone Says










I'm going to make you an offer you can't refuse...

Send cigars to the Military Napalm Campaign...be it one cigar, or two...a box or a dozen boxes, and letters or notes of regard, letting them know how you appreciate their service...

In that we can be family...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

When do we need to have these off by? Someone pm this info. I am still gathering stuff to send!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> When do we need to have these off by? Someone pm this info. I am still gathering stuff to send!


post it here. i am still getting some stuff as well


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

The plan is to have them boxed up and ready to go on Monday January 28th...

With all the celebrity endorsements...I don't see how this won't be one for the recordbooks!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry, no celebreties today...

Just a bump to remind folks


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

We got a few packages in for this today, but I'm hoping there will be more to come...

Please donate, even if it's just letters


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Rowdymon,

UPS says that my package should be on your doorstep sometime tomorrow.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

This is a go with me... am getting my package together and will have it out by this weekend... sending some little extras!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the final packages! Glad just to be a part of this!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

ditto


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The list of helpers is growing, check it out in the first post!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sorry for the late post but by all means Frank I'm diffidently in on this--Put me on the list---They will be sent to Jeff (Rowdymon) today -Correct? - we cool?


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Send em on Paul...

and for all of y'all on the fence...the bombs are going to be mailed January 28th, so get your packages in the mail ASAP so they can be included.

Thanks to everyone for their support


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> Send em on Paul...
> 
> and for all of y'all on the fence...the bombs are going to be mailed January 28th, so get your packages in the mail ASAP so they can be included.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support


Sent the morning -- did you get my PM with the DCN?


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

You guys are so awesome to come up with this idea. What a great thing to do for our boys over there!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Will have my package sent tomorrow morn, priority. it should make it in time.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you everone, Paul, Tiffany and Gerry...

We personally think this bomb is gonna be the one felt 'round the world...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Howdy Tx and Jeff. Like to take part of this venture! Where do I send the package? Thanks, David


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Pm comin atcha David


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

THIS IS GOING TO BE SO FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

PM recieved. Thanks for the info Jeff. Package out the door in the morning! David


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

EVERYONE should take part in this Package. The troops will appreciate anything. Hell, send a cigar and a note. This is a good thing. Great job BOTL. Pay it forward. David


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> THIS IS GOING TO BE SO FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


True True...I am actually more excited by this than Oliva's major announcement...and that is saying a lot.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> True True...I am actually more excited by this than Oliva's major announcement...and that is saying a lot.


We will let y'all know afterwards everything that is going on...but i do believe that tx_)tuff is correct, this is going to be the largest Cluster Bomb in CL history...and oine I think will be difficult to beat.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Really appreciate all the work Jeff and Frank have put into this! Also, all of the folks that have contributed.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just want to make one thing clear, Jeff is really do most of the hard work!!!! Thanks Jeff you rock!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Jeff not sure if Chuck (ylo2na) PM you guys but he's got some to donate also--You may want to PM him---


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

terrasco said:


> Really appreciate all the work Jeff and Frank have put into this! Also, all of the folks that have contributed.


Ditto and that goes double for you Jeff.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll shoot him a note...

And thanks guys...it really ain't nothin..

I should note the actual work hasn't been done *yet*, but last night we got the final pieces to the puzzle...between that and the letters, smokes and other stuff...y'all have stepped up for this one...and I"m proud to be a part of CigarLive because of it...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> I'll shoot him a note...
> 
> And thanks guys...it really ain't nothin..
> 
> I should note the actual work hasn't been done *yet*, but last night we got the final pieces to the puzzle...between that and the letters, smokes and other stuff...y'all have stepped up for this one...and I"m proud to be a part of CigarLive because of it...


Jeff any pics going to be posted so as everyone can see the mass size of this---If you have already plan to do this--My Bad!:errrr:


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Jeff any pics going to be posted so as everyone can see the mass size of this---If you have already plan to do this--My Bad!:errrr:


Yes, there have been a few pics taken, and as things roll along, more will be taken...they will be posted *AFTER* the majority of the bombs have hit their assigned targets...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok if anybody else wants in on this the deadline to send us anything is next monday Jan 28th! I want to thank everybody who has helped so far!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Come on guys throw a few smokes their way--It's always good for the soul to get gifts, packages, etc, that come from the states--Just to show a little appreciation for protecting your's and mine!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

My mini Bomb for the Troops is on it's way to Jeff down in the Lone Star State


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Updated*

Added some new names to the list.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just updated the list again, we have 15 members helping and I think a couple more packages still to arrive!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Man I hope mine gets there before it ships...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't worry Jim yours will be included!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I heard from Rowdy on Friday that he got my package! Sweet!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

So happy that the packages are arriving - can't wait to see pics!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> So happy that the packages are arriving - can't wait to see pics!


Ditto!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok guys Jim is talking about his package to add to the big pot! We are still waiting on one big package before we send out, but I promise this thing is awesome. Don't want to give away to many details but I tried to figure out a dollar amount it would take to do this and it would take between $3800 and $4000!

Wrap your head around that! A $4000 BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Jim your name has been added to the list!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Frank, are you guys going to post pics before they all go out? It would be awsome to see what a $4000 bomb looks like.
Im glad I could be a part of this!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I think we are going to wait for some to start hitting before we post pics. I know I know


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I understand. Maybe you can take a pic of all of them together before you send them out. Then after they all hit. Post the pic?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> This would have been a Great site--to see what type of ordinance we all were sending---someone said they were going to do this before sending out--what happen, the camera die?


Frank said he didn't want to post any pics before they hit the homes and the packages have not been mailed yet.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Frank said he didn't want to post any pics before they hit the homes and the packages have not been mailed yet.


I saw that sorry--thats why i removed the post---I forgot a couple of the reasons why--just remembered--my bad--thanks


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

No prob. Frank's usually pretty handy w/the camera, so I would guess he's documenting it pretty well. Should be a sight to see!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Both Frank and I have pics...problem is we are waiting on one more large shipment before we can send them out...and y'all know I wouldn't hold onto these for anything other than a damned good reason...

We just don't want to spoil the surprise for some of the guys who will be getting them...

Don't worry...we have a total count of cigars, per person count of cigars, pictures of all the cigars laid out, pictures of all the other stuff laid out, and we will be posting them...but lets let some of the guys retain the idea of surprise from getting a bomb...and what's in it...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> Both Frank and I have pics...problem is we are waiting on one more large shipment before we can send them out...and y'all know I wouldn't hold onto these for anything other than a damned good reason...
> 
> We just don't want to spoil the surprise for some of the guys who will be getting them...
> 
> Don't worry...we have a total count of cigars, per person count of cigars, pictures of all the cigars laid out, pictures of all the other stuff laid out, and we will be posting them...but lets let some of the guys retain the idea of surprise from getting a bomb...and what's in it...


Sorry Bro -- I guess my age is catching up from the 60 & 70's, By all means we do not want to spoil the surprise--Thanks for the update Jeff & Frank. The excitement is blowing me away!:huh:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I want to thank you guys for holding this and making sure it all came together and also all of you who donated items. This is the biggest bomb I have ever been a part of...


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Wrap your head around that! A $4000 BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh dear, head for the bunkers!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

stlcards said:


> Oh dear, head for the bunkers!!


You got that right, brotha! :biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh their going to get it BIG TIME! Glad to be a part of this. Thank's Frank and Jeff for taking the time and hosting this. Can't wait til they come raining down from the Heavens!:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> I want to thank you guys for holding this and making sure it all came together and also all of you who donated items. This is the biggest bomb I have ever been a part of...


Ditto! Just a fantastic idea. And you guys deserve a lot of praise for coordinating and executing this massive hit on our most deserving brothers.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Any updates on the Nuke yet???? Thanks


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey David...and everyone else asking themselves that exact same question...

Yes there is an update.

Shipping was delayed due to a VERY generous donation from the Oliva family, and we wanted to make sure their donation was included in this deployment....

That being said...I got the box from Sam Thursday and Bombs will be mailing out Monday or Tuesday...

Yes, we have pictures, unfortunately the hard drive on my laptop crashed so I don't have individual pictures of donations to post, but we do have a bunch of over all pics showing everything...

This surpassed mine and Franks guestimations of what would be going out by ALOT!

Thanks to everyone who donated, and for being patient as we tried to make this as perfect as we could....

Jeff


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Jeff I will be sending you the address' later tonight when I get to my computer! Ha ha I can't wait!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Pics of the Warheads can be found here!
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13445
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13446
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13447


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

That is a lot of cigars!! Great job guys.


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

This is great stuff. The guys over here are really gonna appreciate it.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

*Where to start....*

Just...wow. I received my package today and I barely have the words to express my thoughts. This was truly a humbling, mind-blowing, just amazing gift. To have a group of amazing men and women who share a love of cigars and appreciation of the military to put forth the time, effort, and cost involved to do this truly brings tears to my eyes. To all of you who donated, you have my sincere and heartfelt thanks.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

now that is good stuff right there!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

it was no problem at all. you are the one's we should be thanking


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Glad it made it safely! And thank you!


----------



## SSGSTOGIE (Feb 28, 2007)

I just wanted to say Thank You to all of you that helped put the package i received today together. When we're deployed to various places around the world, we often feel isolated and disconnected from our country and family and friends. Support from loved ones and friends means the world to us and often is what helps us to get through our tour of duty. Sometimes, we don’t get mail for 3 or 4 days and when mail finally comes it's the highlight of our day. Contact from family and friends make days for us seem a little better. 
I think I can speak for all of us who received Napalm Bombs and any other types of bombs from men and women like you. Words alone couldn't express the thanks for everything you guys and gals send us and the support you show. Just to know that there are people that care so much about people they don't even know is just awsome.

Thanks Again 
SFC Thomas Haskins
US Army
"AKA" SSGSTOGIE


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks again! Here's a link to some pics.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14142


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

You guys are truly the greatest. No one in my office could believe the bomb I got in FedEx today. No possible way to say thank you enough. I have spread the wealth to the smokers in the office. My NCO's that usually smoke the black and milds were very happy with the flavored tins that were sent. Of course the attorneys were in "mooching" as usually and walked away with some of the Oliva S's (had one for lunch, damn those are good!) Wife's camera is charging, will shoot some pics in the morning. Thanks again guys (and gals) you are awesome!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

No Chris you are awesome, I only wish I had sent in more sticks.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, we should put a rule in this thread that the recipients are not allowed to give any thanks for the packages. They can only RECEIVE thanks from all of us who are proud to have em serving our country.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Now this is the bomb of the year! 

Thank you!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Yeah, we should put a rule in this thread that the recipients are not allowed to give any thanks for the packages. They can only RECEIVE thanks from all of us who are proud to have em serving our country.


Now that's just not polite, lol.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Going off as planed. How can anybody see this and not know this is the best freaking cigar forum out there hands down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

Excellent job to those who were involved. This is definitely a well-deserved smack down.


----------

